# Marshall Major - Collector piece or not?



## NeoConMan

Howdy y'all,
I've heard about the mysterious Major for years, along with its inherent 'moodiness' and difficulties but I've never laid eyes on one.

Production numbers are low - I've heard anywhere from 250 to 1,200 total - so I'm sure finding one is not easy. Finding one intact and unmolested would be a real score for sure!

Over the last few years I've been collecting guitars, I only got my old JCM 800 because it came from the owner of my favorite guitar shop. It was one of a few he had been sitting on for years, and he decided to sell it.



Anyhow, in making a list of Marshalls I would love to own if the opportunity arose, the Major kept jumping out at me.
Are they still around in any number?
Are they really worth owning if they are so tricky?

Looking at the prices on the amps following the Marshall pattern from Mesa, Bogner, and so on, the prices go insane in a hurry. For big $$$$ I think I would rather just sit on the Real Deal.

Being a relative Marshall novice, I''l gladly accept all the input you guys offer.

Neo


----------



## guitarweasel

In a nutshell, the Major sounds nothing like your conventional Marshall, think of it as a 200+ watt British version of a Twin Reverb......and about as heavy too.


----------



## janarn

Here's one for you to collect!!


----------



## wareagle

just saw a serial # C at a guitar store, easily the earliest marshall ive seen in person. it was a 50 watter, gorgeous. made my eyes tear. collect those! the handwired MASTERPIECES!


----------



## Ken

wareagle said:


> just saw a serial # C at a guitar store, easily the earliest marshall ive seen in person. it was a 50 watter, gorgeous. made my eyes tear. collect those! the handwired MASTERPIECES!



Aren't Majors 200 watts?

Ken


----------



## scorpian

Yes, they are 200 watts of raw power. I have a 1973.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

i wonder what a major would sound like with a good modded SD-1 , or a DS-1 
infront of it , alot of those old amps take pedals very well IMO !


----------



## Jesstaa

There's somebody around here with a 1969/1970 Marshall major in perfect fucking condition, that'd sure be a collectors piece.


----------



## dmnall

guitarweasel said:


> In a nutshell, the Major sounds nothing like your conventional Marshall, think of it as a 200+ watt British version of a Twin Reverb......and about as heavy too.



I would agree but more like a Twin Reverb on Steroids, but not very much gain, definitely have to run a distortion pedal in front of it... I miss my Major because of the clean tones but not the amp for me when it came to playing metal, I rather have amp distortion... But for Deep Purple style music, a Major shines! Just tubes are expensive for these beasts *4x KT88s*

Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## bosrocker51

I have a 1969 Major. It's a really heavy head - huge transformers. Plexi back and anodized front plate, so it's not a "pure plexi". I have a 300 watt cab (recent one) for it, and it has great tone. They're a bitch to gig with (weight wise)and a bit fragile in that they are tube amps. Plus it's pretty loud. I have found that when I crank a Marshall to 10 they lose fidelity and just get really loud and noisy, IMO. Mine has Russian Gold Lion KT88's and it sounds nice. I have a set of Swedish KT88's but have not installed them yet... if you ever get to Boston and are interested (and I like you) you can check it out. Best... Mark


----------



## Ken

bosrocker51 said:


> I have a 1969 Major. It's a really heavy head - huge transformers. Plexi back and anodized front plate, so it's not a "pure plexi". I have a 300 watt cab (recent one) for it, and it has great tone. They're a bitch to gig with (weight wise)and a bit fragile in that they are tube amps. Plus it's pretty loud. I have found that when I crank a Marshall to 10 they lose fidelity and just get really loud and noisy, IMO. Mine has Russian Gold Lion KT88's and it sounds nice. I have a set of Swedish KT88's but have not installed them yet... if you ever get to Boston and are interested (and I like you) you can check it out. Best... Mark



Can they be used with EL 34's? The KT's would be a bit harsh I would think...

Ken


----------



## Jesstaa

Ken said:


> Can they be used with EL 34's? The KT's would be a bit harsh I would think...
> 
> Ken



You wouldn't be able to pull 50watts out of an EL34 would you? If you could, damn there'd be some nice overdrive coming out of it.


----------



## T-Bird

Hi.



Ken said:


> Can they be used with EL 34's? The KT's would be a bit harsh I would think...
> 
> Ken



IIRC the B+ in a Major is somewhere around 620V. You don't want that on an EL34, believe me. 

I've heard rumours about 600V B+ EL34 amps, but not with modern tubes.

Regards
Sam


----------



## pleximajor

id say yes they are......i have one and would buy more


----------



## Ken

T-Bird said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC the B+ in a Major is somewhere around 620V. You don't want that on an EL34, believe me.
> 
> I've heard rumours about 600V B+ EL34 amps, but not with modern tubes.
> 
> Regards
> Sam



You could change the resistors to get the right plate voltage for EL 34's...or are there other issues besides a few resistors? Of course, some would say changing anything is a faux pas for a vintage amp, but not me! I want my equipment to sound good. 

Ken


----------



## pleximajor

you would get alot less power


----------



## Ken

pleximajor said:


> you would get alot less power



That's true...but 100 watts is still plenty loud! 

Now that you mention it though, the amp isn't designed for them so maybe it wouldn't sound so good with 34's after all, and might have other issues as well...?

Ken


----------



## T-Bird

Hi.



Ken said:


> You could change the resistors to get the right plate voltage for EL 34's...or are there other issues besides a few resistors?
> 
> Ken



Depending of the tubes, the plate to plate resistance may differ quite a bit and that may have a negative impact on the frequency response due the impedance mismatch.

IME tube amps tend to sound and perform best with the power tubes they were designed to use. All sorts of problems can arise if trying to change the circuit balance.

Never worked on a Major or even seen one in flesh, but isn't it a normal parallel A/B PP design?

If it is, why not just pull either of the pairs and match the impedance accordingly? If the Major had the impedance selector that is.

I've noticed the two camps about the half tube mode on this site, and can't quite understand the basis of saying that it doesn't work. I've been running all sorts of A/B PP 100W amps with half the tubes for about 2 decades with no ill effects. Granted, all of them have been classic designs so can't really comment that much on the newer stuff.

Regards
Sam


----------



## pleximajor

output transformer is ultra linear


----------



## corey from doomshade

I have a '69 Major. I play bass through it. Each input gives a different tone, but when you push the gain to 8 or better, it will produce the most sweet distortion for chords. . It has 6550's, and it reminds me of my old JCM800 Superbass 2, but with a lot more balls. This one has fat, sweet bass tone, and piercing midrange and highs. I think it's Jim Marshalls greatest best- kept secret. When I play guitar through it, it tortures my Rockstar drummer. Priceless. My opinion has always been, if you need pedals, then you have the wrong amp. Just leaves more of 'em for me. BTW, looking for another one. Corey from Doomshade


----------



## fkh

I have a super nice 71 major 
with only a few parts changed.
















for more detailed pics , please visit : 
http://www.fkh.dk/71major/


----------



## Ken

corey from doomshade said:


> My opinion has always been, if you need pedals, then you have the wrong amp. :



My heart is with you there as I'm an old "plug in and play" guy, but in reality you need a few if you're in a band, especially if you're the only guitar. Even the virtuoso players color their sound to be more interesting to listen to. 

When we had 2 guitars in my band, the other guy had a huge pedal board and while he didn't really know how to use them well, it opened my eyes to the need. Now I'm the only guitarist and I have a chorus, phase, and a Tube Screamer which keeps your guitar/amp tone but brightens up solos in a live situation. I use effects sparingly but it makes the songs much better.

Ken


----------



## T-Bird

Hi.



pleximajor said:


> output transformer is ultra linear



I haven't worked on ultra linears at all, but if I remember correctly, the plate to plate impedance match with the transformer and load are even more important than with the more common PP methods.

So the half tube mode I suggested earlier IS NOT a good idea.

Edit: Damn, typing the above I almost forgot: *fkh* that's one fine example of an amp. How come it is so clean? Never gigged? It looks brand new. 

Any way, congrats for a fine amp.

Regards
Sam


----------



## pleximajor

sweet amp fkh


----------



## corey from doomshade

fkh said:


> I have a super nice 71 major
> with only a few parts changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more detailed pics , please visit :
> http://www.fkh.dk/71major/


 Very nice pics.


----------



## corey from doomshade

pleximajor said:


> id say yes they are......i have one and would buy more


 Hey, pleximajor, could we (me) get a picture of the 69 plexi major chassis from you, as most of us will never get near one in this lifetime....lol. Corey


----------



## pleximajor

ill take some


----------



## pleximajor




----------



## pleximajor




----------



## pleximajor




----------



## pleximajor




----------



## pleximajor




----------



## Reginald

what's the different of circuitry about a Major 1967 (lead) and a 1978 (bass)?
exist a Major called only Major 200 ? (neither lead nor bass or the Marshall 200 'pig')


----------



## pleximajor

theres a thread in the( marshall amp)section.. that ask about the differents in the lead and bass major........ the marshall 200 (pig) is totally different as well as the major pa


----------



## corey from doomshade

pleximajor said:


>


 Well, I've been out for a while. I just got on here and saw the pix, pleximajor. That looks just like mine..only nicer, redder and cherrier!


----------



## pleximajor

thanks...


----------



## MajorNut1967

Any Marshall Major is treasure to me! Is it possible to get a shot of the serial #? And also the the inside of the chassis? So we can see how intact the tag board & parts are.

Its a treasure!


----------



## MajorNut1967

Reginald said:


> what's the different of circuitry about a Major 1967 (lead) and a 1978 (bass)?
> exist a Major called only Major 200 ? (neither lead nor bass or the Marshall 200 'pig')



the only difference is the cathode follower circ. inthe first preamp tube & the tone stack. they can be made into each other vise versa just through small parts changes. So its basically the same amp. If you look at the Schematics it will be clear.


----------



## Plexi_Guy

pleximajor said:


>



 Beautiful Man !!! I have the same amp it's great


----------



## MajorNut1967

fkh said:


> I have a super nice 71 major
> with only a few parts changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for more detailed pics , please visit :
> http://www.fkh.dk/71major/



What a fine example of a Marshall Major! It look nicely intact, door knob resistors look good. One thing I would do is there is one of the power tube socket that looks like it might not be Ceramic, Please get it changed to a high-quality Ceramic one! Also you need to do some work in the RECT. Circuit replace all 8 diodes with consistancy use 1N4007's if you cant get the UK (A10D10) ones.

Looks like this one was built to be shipped to the US.


----------



## Plexi_Guy

Excuse me ,but Isn't this Major a 1969-70 ?? The Serial number have the A ....


----------



## Plexi_Guy

MajorNut1967 said:


> What a fine example of a Marshall Major! It look nicely intact, door knob resistors look good. One thing I would do is there is one of the power tube that looks like it might not be Ceramic, Please get it changed to a high-quality Ceramic one! Also you need to do some work in the RECT. Circuit replace all 8 diodes with consistancy use 1N4007's if you cant get the UK (A10D10) ones.
> 
> Looks like this one was built to be shipped to the US.



Beautiful Major in perfect condition wow


----------



## MajorNut1967

Plexi_Guy said:


> Excuse me ,but Isn't this Major a 1969-70 ?? The Serial number have the A ....



the A in the begining represents 200 watt series the letter at the end is Date code. If its a '71 as he says it shouls have a (C) as a date code.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Ken said:


> Can they be used with EL 34's? The KT's would be a bit harsh I would think...
> 
> Ken



You coudn't use an EL34 in this amp under any circumstance: First the Plate voltage is way too high. Second the amp is ultra-linear and the and the primary Impedance would not match the El34. Third and most important is the PIN out is different for the KT88 then for the EL34.

Ken you think that KT88's are harsh sounding? There used in the McIntosh 75 and are some of the most sought after audiophile power amps in the world.


----------



## MajorNut1967

*Hi guys a word of caution concerning the Marshall Majors (Models 1967, 1978 & 1966).
First of all the Major was not an original design of Marshall, it’s actually a base design from GEC and never really intended for guitar amp use, it was more a Hi-fi design and not to be pushed to the outer limits. So in order to get the 200watts out of the amp it has extremely high Plate voltages 620 volts plus sometimes. Then it is of the Ultra-Linear output design which makes it a bit temperamental in a Guitar Amp situation. Ultra-Linear does not do well in the distorted environment and will get all kinds of crazy things going on such as switching in and out of extremely High Voltage peaks (1800vdc) and that leads to arcing then a big bang. 

All this leads up to PLEASE DON’T modify your Major or change out parts in your Major you are heading down a path of destruction and also probably getting hurt or dead! Unless you have years of experience with these amps please do not try work on, modify or otherwise on these amps. And for you guys that say “Oh it’s just another Marshall amp” IT’S NOT! This amp has nothing in common with any other Marshall amp other then it plugs into the wall. So you can’t exchange tubes or parts willy nilly. Get a qualified tech who knows your amp well and won’t try teasing you into mods. Keep it stock and well maintained and be happy that you have a piece of Marshall history “The Loud out of Control Beast!” And if you don’t believe that it can be dangerous here’s a story. A guy I know who has worked for some of the Big Names in rock watched a keyboard player die on stage from getting blasted by his Marshall Major, his heart stopped and they never got it started again! The Roadies couldn’t even try to pull him off stage because they were getting blast too, they had to pull the mains supply (AC) and let the amps caps bleed off before they could get to the guy. We just don’t want any of you guys getting hurt or worse by one of these amps that’s all.

Take care,*


----------



## Jesstaa

MajorNut1967 said:


> *Hi guys a word of caution concerning the Marshall Majors (Models 1967, 1978 & 1966).
> First of all the Major was not an original design of Marshall, it’s actually a base design from GEC and never really intended for guitar amp use, it was more a Hi-fi design and not to be pushed to the outer limits. So in order to get the 200watts out of the amp it has extremely high Plate voltages 620 volts plus sometimes. Then it is of the Ultra-Linear output design which makes it a bit temperamental in a Guitar Amp situation. Ultra-Linear does not do well in the distorted environment and will get all kinds of crazy things going on such as switching in and out of extremely High Voltage peaks (1800vdc) and that leads to arcing then a big bang.
> 
> All this leads up to PLEASE DON’T modify your Major or change out parts in your Major you are heading down a path of destruction and also probably getting hurt or dead! Unless you have years of experience with these amps please do not try work on, modify or otherwise on these amps. And for you guys that say “Oh it’s just another Marshall amp” IT’S NOT! This amp has nothing in common with any other Marshall amp other then it plugs into the wall. So you can’t exchange tubes or parts willy nilly. Get a qualified tech who knows your amp well and won’t try teasing you into mods. Keep it stock and well maintained and be happy that you have a piece of Marshall history “The Loud out of Control Beast!” And if you don’t believe that it can be dangerous here’s a story. A guy I know who has worked for some of the Big Names in rock watched a keyboard player die on stage from getting blasted by his Marshall Major, his heart stopped and they never got it started again! The Roadies couldn’t even try to pull him off stage because they were getting blast too, they had to pull the mains supply (AC) and let the amps caps bleed off before they could get to the guy. We just don’t want any of you guys getting hurt or worse by one of these amps that’s all.
> 
> Take care,*



what happened? Did he attempt to modify it and have the power surge through the lead into his instrument?


----------



## Plexi_Guy

MajorNut1967 said:


> *Hi guys a word of caution concerning the Marshall Majors (Models 1967, 1978 & 1966).
> First of all the Major was not an original design of Marshall, it’s actually a base design from GEC and never really intended for guitar amp use, it was more a Hi-fi design and not to be pushed to the outer limits. So in order to get the 200watts out of the amp it has extremely high Plate voltages 620 volts plus sometimes. Then it is of the Ultra-Linear output design which makes it a bit temperamental in a Guitar Amp situation. Ultra-Linear does not do well in the distorted environment and will get all kinds of crazy things going on such as switching in and out of extremely High Voltage peaks (1800vdc) and that leads to arcing then a big bang.
> 
> All this leads up to PLEASE DON’T modify your Major or change out parts in your Major you are heading down a path of destruction and also probably getting hurt or dead! Unless you have years of experience with these amps please do not try work on, modify or otherwise on these amps. And for you guys that say “Oh it’s just another Marshall amp” IT’S NOT! This amp has nothing in common with any other Marshall amp other then it plugs into the wall. So you can’t exchange tubes or parts willy nilly. Get a qualified tech who knows your amp well and won’t try teasing you into mods. Keep it stock and well maintained and be happy that you have a piece of Marshall history “The Loud out of Control Beast!” And if you don’t believe that it can be dangerous here’s a story. A guy I know who has worked for some of the Big Names in rock watched a keyboard player die on stage from getting blasted by his Marshall Major, his heart stopped and they never got it started again! The Roadies couldn’t even try to pull him off stage because they were getting blast too, they had to pull the mains supply (AC) and let the amps caps bleed off before they could get to the guy. We just don’t want any of you guys getting hurt or worse by one of these amps that’s all.
> 
> Take care,*



 these amplifiers always should be checked for our safety.I do always make out some checks to new bought vintage amplifier


----------



## MajorNut1967

Jesstaa said:


> what happened? Did he attempt to modify it and have the power surge through the lead into his instrument?



That keyboard player had the amp modded for more output and he was pouncing on an Electric Piano when the major let loose and he was holding on to a MIC stand at the same time. So the poor bloke was riding the lightening with a true ground (Earth) in his hand.

I really just want you guys to be safe, that's all.


----------



## Ken

MajorNut1967 said:


> Ken you think that KT88's are harsh sounding? There used in the McIntosh 75 and are some of the most sought after audiophile power amps in the world.



An audiophile wants as little distortion as possible if you're talking high end stero stuff. For a guitarist who likes some overtones, yes, they would be a little harsh compared to EL 34's which after all are that "British sound" from the 1970's. 

BUT I'm sure in some amps they might work better than EL34's depending on what one is looking for...most distortion comes from the preamp anyway, right?

Ken


----------



## MajorNut1967

Ken said:


> An audiophile wants as little distortion as possible if you're talking high end stero stuff. For a guitarist who likes some overtones, yes, they would be a little harsh compared to EL 34's which after all are that "British sound" from the 1970's.
> 
> BUT I'm sure in some amps they might work better than EL34's depending on what one is looking for...most distortion comes from the preamp anyway, right?
> 
> Ken



Well from that perspective there are alot of Stereo Hi-fi power amps the use the EL34 for it power section? the Dynaco 70, Marantz 9, Numa mono blocks etc etc. And so my American Dynaco 70 has the "British Sound", "sorry I was being a smart ass!"? And you don't believe the KT88 has nice over tone, you might want to listen to the solo in Smoke on the Water from the Made in Japan album? Tell me if that is harsh or lacking in over-tone? All the KT88 amps I have owned over the years have sounded rich & sweet, From the Major to the SUNN coliseums.

Point being there has never been a classic power tube that was designed strictly for Guitar Amplification. And the old RIAA standard for true Hi-Fidelity was inclusive of 3% THD in the overall signal path! If Audiophiles were just looking for the cleanest signal they could get they all would be using Transistors (Oh Sorry for saying a bad word), but the don't they all use High-End Tube powers units usually with EL34's or KT88's!


----------



## Ken

MajorNut1967 said:


> Well from that perspective there are alot of Stereo Hi-fi power amps the use the EL34 for it power section? the Dynaco 70, Marantz 9, Numa mono blocks etc etc. And so my American Dynaco 70 has the "British Sound", "sorry I was being a smart ass!"? And you don't believe the KT88 has nice over tone, you might want to listen to the solo in Smoke on the Water from the Made in Japan album? Tell me if that is harsh or lacking in over-tone? All the KT88 amps I have owned over the years have sounded rich & sweet, From the Major to the SUNN coliseums.
> 
> Point being there has never been a classic power tube that was designed strictly for Guitar Amplification. And the old RIAA standard for true Hi-Fidelity was inclusive of 3% THD in the overall signal path! If Audiophiles were just looking for the cleanest signal they could get they all would be using Transistors (Oh Sorry for saying a bad word), but the don't they all use High-End Tube powers units usually with EL34's or KT88's!



I know very little about high end Hi Fi tube amps...I was just speculating.

As for Blackmore, he used Marshall Majors fior a while; maybe during the Made In Japan tour...and he commented if they lasted more than a couple shows he was happy. He had 2 stacks on and only used one so he could switch from one to the other.

I LOVE his tone on that solo; his amp is likely full up and that's the best way to run a tube amp that has "harsher" tone....it smooths out when cranked! I don't want my tone as thin as his is on that take but then I'm not Blackmore! Played at realistic volumes for practice and even gigs, I prefer the EL 34's all things being equal; I would doubt a Marshall Major has the tone I'm looking for at low volumes and these days many people would probably agree. Great amps though for a LARGE room! Wish I had one.

Ken


----------



## bosrocker51

Ken said:


> Can they be used with EL 34's? The KT's would be a bit harsh I would think...
> 
> Ken



Ken - I know people have re-tubed them with 6550's and other tubes, but you have to re-bias due to plate voltage. I would not bother. It's a wonderful sounding amp, but mine needs some new caps...

If I had it to do again, I'd get a 70's MKII or similar 50-100w vintage amp, like pre-1976... 

My 1971 Brit market 50w bass amp (like Duane Allmans) has EL34's and I replaced the tubes it had with NOS Mullards, then put Tesla's in it. I keep the Tesla's in it because I think they sound better than the Mullards. I like them so much I bought another set that are cobalt glass. They might be the coolest tubes ever made, IMO. As for the 12AX7's, they're military-industrial Philips tubes. Rock on!


----------



## Marshall

I have one for sale. I'm NOT a "motivated seller". Motivate me!
rf4au@msn.com


----------



## heffe1

I have a Marshall Major 1969/70. Have had it for 15 years. I have had the tubes replaced twice this last time with KT-88's. With 200 watts this amp kicks some major ass. I am now playing back in my old band and want a newer and more "gig" friendly amp. Maybe looking into a JVM series or JCM. The Marshall major is in good shape for its age and I would be willing to sell it to the right person. I can post pics if your interested.


----------



## Highlander

Hi everyone,
First post, though I have been a frequent reader.

I happened to become the owner of one of these beasts just recently. Mine is a '72 model 1967 in orange color. I bought the whole stack. 

It is currently with a technician undergoing some check-ups. I am also restoring the grill-cloth of the cabinets, which was torn before I bought it.


Here are some pics of my beast: 

'72 Marshall Major Orange Full-Stack - a set on Flickr


----------



## rockinr0ll

Oh boy, that cab has been beat. _'m sure it sounds great though..._


----------



## Creamstrat

I just got A Major last week. I have wanted one for years and got it for a reasonable amount,certainly not a stupodly high as I have seen them go for. I am so impressed by the tone of this beast, but have discovered that it is not straight forward to get a good ovedrive tone - but when you do its the best.

I have been using BSM RPA and fireball treblebosters that work great with my Engl Blackmore and really expected them to work great with this but they didnt at first. I have since found that putting and exra gain stage using a valve based pedal between the major and the BSM pedals means I can shape the overdive sound how I like it while benefitting from the balls and girth of the major. Total Ritchie Blackmore territory -which is what I was aiming. This is in effect replicating the mod he had done but doing it outside of the amp. He used an AIWA tape deck preamp into a modded extra gain channel major.. I know malmsteen has a few as well. I would be curious to know of he recored any tracks with these because some of his early tunes has such a dark big tone that it sounds similar.

Although mine came with some original KT88s the dealer I got it off recomended changing the valves for reliability. I was surprised to see that they opted for Sovtek 6550s as these (6550s) dont seem like they should handle the plate voltage of 650 volts. However it seems to be working fine. Presumably it must have been biased to take them. The tone sounds just as good as the original valves to me.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Creamstrat said:


> I just got A Major last week. I have wanted one for years and got it for a reasonable amount,certainly not a stupodly high as I have seen them go for. I am so impressed by the tone of this beast, but have discovered that it is not straight forward to get a good ovedrive tone - but when you do its the best.
> 
> I have been using BSM RPA and fireball treblebosters that work great with my Engl Blackmore and really expected them to work great with this but they didnt at first. I have since found that putting and exra gain stage using a valve based pedal between the major and the BSM pedals means I can shape the overdive sound how I like it while benefitting from the balls and girth of the major. Total Ritchie Blackmore territory -which is what I was aiming. This is in effect replicating the mod he had done but doing it outside of the amp. He used an AIWA tape deck preamp into a modded extra gain channel major.. I know malmsteen has a few as well. I would be curious to know of he recored any tracks with these because some of his early tunes has such a dark big tone that it sounds similar.
> 
> Although mine came with some original KT88s the dealer I got it off recomended changing the valves for reliability. I was surprised to see that they opted for Sovtek 6550s as these (6550s) dont seem like they should handle the plate voltage of 650 volts. However it seems to be working fine. Presumably it must have been biased to take them. The tone sounds just as good as the original valves to me.



First off congratulations! And yes a good overdrive/rock tone is not easy, but once you understand the Major you will be able to achieve an incredible Tone, that rivals anything you’ve ever heard. 

A treble booster is part of the recipe, but not the complete. You either have to cascade the first preamp tube or add a valve in as you have described. The Major is actually a low gain amp (stock), comparatively speaking. And the Ultra-Linear output adds to the character. Another odd-ball thing is that it has an enclosed NFB loop within the tone stack and a Cathodyne Phase Inverter. 

I’m not a real fan of 6550’s in a Marshall Major, although if you are going to run them use the 6550A tube. And the max plate voltage you should have in a Major is 620vdc! If you have 650vdc you need to get that thing looked at because that in not correct under any circumstance. The output section is seeing much too much plate-to-plate impedance!


----------



## MartyStrat54

KT88's are probably in the top three all-time best Hi Fi tube. They are being used in some of the finest tube amps made worldwide. For guitar use, I think they are awesome as long as they are running at the correct specifications for the tube. An under powered KT88 does not sound the same as one that is running at the proper plate voltage.

I prefer a KT88 over a 6550. Some people do not hear much difference. I hear a lot of difference.

For all you guys lucky enough to have a Major, just remember they are a completely different guitar amp. They are the high power odd duck of the Marshall amp line. They run extremely high voltages and they are an amp that you have to appreciate over time. The main thing is these amps are very old and it is imperative that a qualified tech go through them before they are used. To just buy one and think it is "plug and play," could turn out to be a fatal mistake. If ever there was an amp that can kill you dead, it's this one.:eek2:


----------



## MajorNut1967

MartyStrat54 said:


> .
> 
> I prefer a KT88 over a 6550. Some people do not hear much difference. I hear a lot of difference.
> 
> :eek2:



Again Marty, I am all the way with you on this one. There is a mega difference between the KT88 & 6550, but all the electrical spec reading idiots say, "Oh know they sound the same because the 6550A has the same electrical specs." Well bull butter & Monkey muffins! They fuckin don't sound the same at all. Actually I would rather have the kids put KT90's in the Majors!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Well an EL34 and a 6CA7 are electronically the same, but do you think they sound the same? Hell no. A 6CA7 has completely different tonal qualities and that is the same with a KT88 and a 6550. To me, a 6550 is just a big 6L6GC. It is designed along those lines, but just happens to spec out close to a KT88.

My god, if you ever hear real NOS KT88's you'll cry like a baby. Of course, they go for $300 for a worn out one and $$$ for a good one.


----------



## Creamstrat

Thanks folks. I intend to get some of the Genalex Gold Lion KT 88 reissues and use the 6550's as spares for my Engl Blackmore


----------



## MartyStrat54

Those are my favorite current production KT88. Wise choice.


----------



## Mick10

MartyStrat54 said:


> For all you guys lucky enough to have a Major, just remember they are a completely different guitar amp. They are the high power odd duck of the Marshall amp line. They run extremely high voltages and they are an amp that you have to appreciate over time. The main thing is these amps are very old and it is imperative that a qualified tech go through them before they are used. To just buy one and think it is "plug and play," could turn out to be a fatal mistake. If ever there was an amp that can kill you dead, it's this one.:eek2:



Interesting thread. I've been looking for the "right" vintage Marshall and by chance came across what appears to be a minty Major locally. I am awaiting detailed pics. But from what I'm reading it may not be the amp for me. I like the Plexi sound. I'm told by one friend the major is too clean to get classic plexi tones. Do you experts agree with that statement?


----------



## Reginald

bosrocker51 said:


> I have a 1969 Major. It's a really heavy head - huge transformers. Plexi back and anodized front plate, so it's not a "pure plexi". I have a 300 watt cab (recent one) for it, and it has great tone. They're a bitch to gig with (weight wise)and a bit fragile in that they are tube amps. Plus it's pretty loud. I have found that when I crank a Marshall to 10 they lose fidelity and just get really loud and noisy, IMO. Mine has Russian Gold Lion KT88's and it sounds nice. I have a set of Swedish KT88's but have not installed them yet... if you ever get to Boston and are interested (and I like you) you can check it out. Best... Mark



Hey,could we (me) get a picture(circuit too) of the 69 plexi major of yours?


----------



## NeoConMan

Some good info here.
Thanks guys!

I'll be browsing the internet for one from time to time.

When the opportunity meets up with sufficient disposable income, I might make the leap.


----------



## MajorNut1967

Mick10 said:


> Interesting thread. I've been looking for the "right" vintage Marshall and by chance came across what appears to be a minty Major locally. I am awaiting detailed pics. But from what I'm reading it may not be the amp for me. I like the Plexi sound. I'm told by one friend the major is too clean to get classic plexi tones. Do you experts agree with that statement?



Yes I agree, No Plexi tones! But if you get a good running major and mod it correctly You'll never go back. Definitely different sounding more articulate & refined and yet quite vicious.


----------



## Highlander

I am back in the US after an international assignment .. I am thinking of selling my '72 Marshall Major and the two matching cabinets in original orange tolex. 
How can I go about appraising it? Does Marshall really provide valuations to owners?


----------



## SG~GUY

-why would anyone want to replace the big bottle tone tubes!!!

-KT88's fcking rule!!


----------



## ReiGnMaN

NeoConMan said:


> Howdy y'all,
> I've heard about the mysterious Major for years, along with its inherent 'moodiness' and difficulties but I've never laid eyes on one.
> 
> Production numbers are low - I've heard anywhere from 250 to 1,200 total - so I'm sure finding one is not easy. Finding one intact and unmolested would be a real score for sure!
> 
> Over the last few years I've been collecting guitars, I only got my old JCM 800 because it came from the owner of my favorite guitar shop. It was one of a few he had been sitting on for years, and he decided to sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, in making a list of Marshalls I would love to own if the opportunity arose, the Major kept jumping out at me.
> Are they still around in any number?
> Are they really worth owning if they are so tricky?
> 
> Looking at the prices on the amps following the Marshall pattern from Mesa, Bogner, and so on, the prices go insane in a hurry. For big $$$$ I think I would rather just sit on the Real Deal.
> 
> Being a relative Marshall novice, I''l gladly accept all the input you guys offer.
> 
> Neo


I know where there is a Jose Arredondo modded Marshall Major in perfect working order if you're interested.


----------



## London John

My 2 cents.......major's aren't collector's pieces.

Too loud, too much wattage.......the trend towards low wattage amps continues and that's where the money is.

YMMV.


----------



## coyote

Haven't read all the threads on the Major here but has anyone yet mentioned that its tone controls are active?? And while 6550s work if you re-bias, the real sound of the thing comes with the KT88s. Massive headroom, and while you have to crank it to get distortion when it comes it's beautiful. I got lucky when I retubed some years ago and located NOS KT88s. Can't get them at all anymore, and the Russian tubes are decent but not quite great.


----------



## neikeel

coyote said:


> Haven't read all the threads on the Major here but has anyone yet mentioned that its tone controls are active?? And while 6550s work if you re-bias, the real sound of the thing comes with the KT88s. Massive headroom, and while you have to crank it to get distortion when it comes it's beautiful. I got lucky when I retubed some years ago and located NOS KT88s. Can't get them at all anymore, and the Russian tubes are decent but not quite great.



I thought only the first 'PIG' Majors were active, after that conventional controls - I must have a peek at a schem!


----------



## LMP2204

yes majors are not collectors pieces by any means, you can practically find them in any local pawnshop for under $200 ..........collect em, play em, use them for what they are. after all marshall didn't get their reputation for being the "quietest amps on the market". imagine if blackmore used class 5's instead of the major. some day ill get one and run em with my hiwatts


----------



## Major Marshall

I've got a '70 Major Super Lead, including the box in which it was shipped to Manny's. I run it through a '70 slant-front cab with Celestion greenbacks. Sounds like nothing else on the planet. Clean sound like a scythe. When needed, I dirty it up with a preamp, or just face the cab backwards to the club wall and crank it. Punchy, defined, savage.  And, sadly, for sale...


----------



## Deep Purple fan

LMP2204 said:


> yes majors are not collectors pieces by any means, you can practically find them in any local pawnshop for under $200 ..........collect em, play em, use them for what they are. after all marshall didn't get their reputation for being the "quietest amps on the market". imagine if blackmore used class 5's instead of the major. some day ill get one and run em with my hiwatts



I'm on the prowl for one. I can never find one at a reasonable price.


----------

